# Show Recommendations?



## Hoodwinks (Jan 27, 2022)

Hey there!

I don't watch a great deal of content, but I do like to have shows on in the background whilst I draw! Any recommendations of good content? Preferably Netflix or Amazon Prime stuff as I can have that on whilst still using my laptop for art  

Recent shows I have enjoyed:

Arcane
Don't F*ck with Cats
The Raincoat Killer (If in doubt, I enjoy a good True Crime documentary!)
Squid Game
The Witcher
Shadow & Bone
Let me know!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 27, 2022)

I just finished Wheel of Time on Amazon and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 27, 2022)

I am quite picky, but Scrubs is amazing in so many ways and re-watched it quite a few times, that is if you want some comedy. 
Also took a liking to RWBY which you can easily watch on Youtube.

Just like other times before, I will shamelessly point towards my YouTube channel by the same name I have here, if you just want some background noise and content to be playing while you're chipping away at work, it's only half bad.(plez notice me anyone)

Youtube stuff galore, Joe Scott is amazing to listen to, same goes for anything that Simon Whistler hosts on various channels, though it depends as their videos are more informative which may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## RobGood (Feb 15, 2022)

The last TV shows that impressed me were Stay close and The teacher. I watched them on my firestick, but i had to hack into it.It's such an easy process, anyone can do it, following this link. Jailbreaking allows you to get free access to all your favorite movies, shows, and more.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 15, 2022)

Anime is basically all I watch. Hunter x Hunter is really good.


----------



## GemStoner (Feb 15, 2022)

The Sound of your Heart on Netflix.

Obscure Korean comedy I took a chance on once, now it's one of my favorites. It's very silly and in my opinion deserves a lot more attention.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 15, 2022)

The remake of Lost in Space on Netflix is pretty awesome, very much recommend!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 15, 2022)

Netflix has kind of been a pastime for the roommates and I during the pandemic. Usually, we go with my girlfriend's recommendations since she's been strangely on point with them. 

Some notables were:

- Alice in Borderland: A group of friends find themselves in a another world where they forced to compete in deadly games to survive. To me, this series beat Squid Game writing-wise. 

- My Name: A woman joins drug trafficking gang then becomes a mole in the police department to find her father's killer. The plot was predictable at times, but the fights were something else. 

- Sweet Home: An event happens that transforms people in monsters and a group of normal humans must survive in their neighborhood.

Some shows that I'd recommend which aren't on Netflix are:

- Foundation: It's an adaptation of Isaac Asimov's series about a group of academics striving to salvage civilization amidst the collapse of a massive galactic empire. The series strays from source material, but it is still serviceable. 

- Macgruber: This comedy is hilarious, though you may want to watch the movie first.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 15, 2022)

You should all stop what you're doing and go watch *Dark* on Netflix.




It's the best time travel story I've ever seen in any medium and it has something for everyone. 
Romance, action, drama. All in a tight, no filler, story. Go watch plz.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 16, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> You should all stop what you're doing and go watch *Dark* on Netflix.
> View attachment 127649
> It's the best time travel story I've ever seen in any medium and it has something for everyone.
> Romance, action, drama. All in a tight, no filler, story. Go watch plz.


My brother put me onto this actually and you're right about it.
Speaking of time travel, have you seen Primer?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I don't watch a great deal of content, but I do like to have shows on in the background whilst I draw! Any recommendations of good content? Preferably Netflix or Amazon Prime stuff as I can have that on whilst still using my laptop for art
> 
> ...



Peacemaker's a pretty good show, as is The Boys and Hawkeye lately.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 17, 2022)

Power: Force is living up to expectations, especially after the disappointment of the first season of Ghost. But you should see Power first if you haven't already.


----------



## lonipover (Feb 18, 2022)

i'm a real big fan of bojack horseman on netflix (it's my pfp too) i've watched the series several times. it's got cheesy humor and dark humor. it'll make you laugh and feel the feels at the same time.

how did you like season 2 of the witcher? i watched season 1 but haven't jumped back into season 2.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 18, 2022)

I just finished the first season of 1883 on Paramount+ and enjoyed it, but by the end of it I was getting kind of annoyed with the girl lead.  If you've seen it, you'll probably know why.

I haven't heard of DARK yet, will check that one out.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 18, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I just finished the first season of 1883 on Paramount+ and enjoyed it, but by the end of it I was getting kind of annoyed with the girl lead.  If you've seen it, you'll probably know why.
> 
> I haven't heard of DARK yet, will check that one out.


Have you seen Yellowstone? How is it, if you have?


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 18, 2022)

Carnival Row is free on Prime.

It's a steampunk fantasy/mystery/thriller set in a world where faeries and fauns and other mystical beings are real. It focuses on the conflict between humans and faerie immigrants. It's murky and dark and brutal but oddly beautiful.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Have you seen Yellowstone? How is it, if you have?


I have seen parts of it, but haven't been inspired enough to sit down and watch it. I do like shows set in other time periods, prefer them over "modern" or futuristic ones, so that's what caught my interest with 1883.  I may start Yellowstone just to see if there were any little hints or foreshadowing in 1883 about the Yellowstone series.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 19, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Carnival Row is free on Prime.
> 
> It's a steampunk fantasy/mystery/thriller set in a world where faeries and fauns and other mystical beings are real. It focuses on the conflict between humans and faerie immigrants. It's murky and dark and brutal but oddly beautiful.


I've seen that one, too.  Did they ever make a second season?  I liked the first one, it was a bit weird but in a good way.  Nice little plot twists.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 20, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I've seen that one, too.  Did they ever make a second season?  I liked the first one, it was a bit weird but in a good way.  Nice little plot twists.


I think it's been renewed, but I'm not sure. I saw it during the pandemic with my housemates and it definitely is one of Amazon's better series. Timely, too.


----------



## JZLobo (Feb 21, 2022)

_Superman and Lois_ is my favorite show on TV right now. Superman being a dad and parenting teenage sons is a whole new angle to explore for the character, and I love how wholesome the show is.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Feb 23, 2022)

I just finished Megalobox, it is a pretty good anime that follows a pretty standard hero's journey story but with cybernetically enhanced boxing. It has a bit of an ambiguous ending bit it isn't that bad.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Feb 24, 2022)

lonipover said:


> i'm a real big fan of bojack horseman on netflix (it's my pfp too) i've watched the series several times. it's got cheesy humor and dark humor. it'll make you laugh and feel the feels at the same time.
> 
> how did you like season 2 of the witcher? i watched season 1 but haven't jumped back into season 2.


Ohhh yeah I LOVE Bojack haha. I've watched it a few times now, always a good show to have on in the background. 

I was never hugely into The Witcher if I'm honest, I watched season 2 more because my other half was watching it. I didn't mind it too much? I like Ciri and you get some good moments with her


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 4, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> My brother put me onto this actually and you're right about it.
> Speaking of time travel, have you seen Primer?


Oh yeah, Primer was pretty good.

I've been watching a lot of shows lately (at work, because I'm a really great employee).
*Peacemaker* -  6.5/10 - It had all of the stuff I want in a James Gunn production. Relatable, weirdo characters, humor but also hard-hitting emotional stuff. The writing just wasn't all there. It wasn't very satisfying overall. A lot of the running gags totally flopped for me (_OK he dyes his beard.  It was funny onece or twice!_) Maybe J. Gunn is best in small doses.
*Yellowjackets* - 7.5/10 - Really cool concept. I like that we follow two stories at once. Probably not the kind of show I can re-watch endlessly, but it has me securely hooked in a 'blockbuster horror movie' kind of way, so that's a plus.
*Russian Doll* -  8/10 - I didn't expect to like this show as much has I did, but it really charmed me. Great music choices, great performances. Looking forward to season 2 (though I don't know how they're going to make it work given the insular nature of the concept.
*Mr. Robot* - 9/10 - This show was an instant <3 for me. Super relatable. Great cinematography. I'm really loving it. Chugging through Season 2 now. _Bonsoir, Elliot._


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 5, 2022)

Smiling Friends


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I don't watch a great deal of content, but I do like to have shows on in the background whilst I draw! Any recommendations of good content? Preferably Netflix or Amazon Prime stuff as I can have that on whilst still using my laptop for art
> 
> ...


F Is For Family


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

What's that you say? You've always heard of Kamen Rider, but don't know where to start? You should check out *Kamen Rider Build*!
Japan gets split into thirds by an artifact from Mars and realistically bleak consequences ensue! But there's also good humor and heart. The plot bloats a bit in the second half, but the character is good throughout. Watch plz.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

the legend of vox machina. it's on amazon prime and it is a animated D&D series (based on a critical role campaign) about a group of wanna-be adventurers who kind of suck at everything and love getting drunk. the first half of season 1 features them trying to find and take out a dragon that's been burning down villages so they can get the reward money (though it starts to become a bit more personal than that) and the 2nd half features one of the party members facing his dark past and having to fight losing himself in the process. 

the series is raunchy as hell but VERY funny and great if you're into D&D/just fantasy stuff as a whole. prepare to see a guy get half his face shot off,though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 3, 2022)

The last season of Love, Death, + Robots was awesome, though all the seasons have been strong. I like how they adapt short stories from strong science fiction authors; I never thought I'd seen some of these adaptions especially from Bruce Sterling, Neal Asher, Peter F. Hamilton, and John Scalzi.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The last season of Love, Death, + Robots was awesome, though all the seasons have been strong. I like how they adapt short stories from strong science fiction authors; I never thought I'd seen some of these adaptions especially from Bruce Sterling, Neal Asher, Peter F. Hamilton, and John Scalzi.


I've just gotten into that show a few days ago and it's quickly wormed it's way into being one of my favorite shows of all time. There's a couple episodes that were so-so but many that were quite impressive, and several that I found thought provoking (like the one with the magic fridge). Haven't been this enthused about watching a series since the older GoT seasons.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 10, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> I've just gotten into that show a few days ago and it's quickly wormed it's way into being one of my favorite shows of all time. There's a couple episodes that were so-so but many that were quite impressive, and several that I found thought provoking (like the one with the magic fridge). Haven't been this enthused about watching a series since the older GoT seasons.


I liked the fridge episode too because of the neat progression there, but also Beyond The Aquila Rift, Zima Blue, Sonnie's Edge, Ice, Pop Squad, Snow In The Desert, Swarm, Automated Customer Service, and the Three Robots episodes especially. So many favorites, lol.

Also, I watched the first season of Thermae Romae not too long ago with my housemates, the anime is hilarious. We might watch the season sometime this weekend.


----------

